# Live Fish Direct



## cevvin (May 2, 2008)

This is not a review, nor am I asking questions about this retailer. Just an observation.

While browsing my wish list of fist today, I noticed that after Live Fish Directs technical difficulties period (christmas break), they added a plethora of community fish. So now when I order my cichlids I can also order my daughters some mollies and guppies lol. Just wanted to share.


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 28, 2005)

I noticed they raised their prices too.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I understand it's not a review, but there's no discussion of retailers in the open forum...

Sorry


----------

